# Nec 2008



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The NEC .PDF is too big to email. You can view it online for free here: 
http://www.nfpa.org/freecodes/free_access_document.asp?id=7008SB

I think the first time you go through a free registration process so they can spam you, but the code is free to look at.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

rfortuna25, check your email address. Is it correct?

I sent it to you, but it came back.








I found the problem with your email link. You should have it now.


----------



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks guys I greatly appreciate it:thumbsup:. I got the email and I was able to download it, I can see now why is so  expensive lol... is like 1000 pages long THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

rfortuna25 said:


> Thanks guys I greatly appreciate it:thumbsup:. I got the email and I was able to download it, I can see now why is so  expensive lol... is like 1000 pages long THANK YOU!!!!!!!


It's far far cheaper to just buy a printed copy..... by the time you pay for paper, ink, and all that printing (wear & tear on the printer & all)..... buy a softcover. A softcover will be smaller and lighter anyway because it's printed with lighter paper than what we normally run through our printers.


----------



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah I was looking for a way around the bend of having to buy it since I cant afford it right now... but what I'm going to do is print it from one of the printers back at office (whenever I'm by myself :whistling2 ... and then I'm going to kinkos to have it wire framed. So the whole thing will be like less than 10 bucks.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

rfortuna25 said:


> Yeah I was looking for a way around the bend of having to buy it since I cant afford it right now... but what I'm going to do is print it from one of the printers back at office (whenever I'm by myself :whistling2 ... and then I'm going to kinkos to have it wire framed. So the whole thing will be like less than 10 bucks.


It's totally up to you whether you want to steal or not.

Some printers have copy counters.... some places keep track of the copies made.... some shops have video surveillance.......


----------



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

I got it... as you say that is stealing I guess I didn't look at it from that angle but I rather pay for it then do something that I got to look over my shoulders to do it... Besides I am 100% sure that the copyrights on the NEC will prohibit me from printing it... I guess I was just talking off my ... My apologies bro


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

rfortuna25 said:


> Yeah I was looking for a way around the bend of having to buy it since I cant afford it right now... but what I'm going to do is print it from one of the printers back at office (whenever I'm by myself :whistling2 ... and then I'm going to kinkos to have it wire framed. So the whole thing will be like less than 10 bucks.


Keep an eye on ebay.


----------



## jfwfmt (Jul 5, 2008)

amazon.com search for 2008 nec. new and used from $60+

/s/ Jim WIlliams


----------



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

I was able to buy it on craigslist for 30 bucks used i hope is in good conditions... and it also comes with a cd so I guess is a pretty good deal :thumbup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Here is a link to a guy that has the 2002,2005,2008 for sale and I emailed him and he said the lowest he would go is $40 bucks. http://charlotte.craigslist.org/bks/1111001423.html See if he will mail them to you.


----------



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Here is a link to a guy that has the 2002,2005,2008 for sale and I emailed him and he said the lowest he would go is $40 bucks. http://charlotte.craigslist.org/bks/1111001423.html See if he will mail them to you.



Thanks for the info William, I wish I would have had this link yesterday since I already ordered the code book and the cd room from someone else.... 

Just as a curiosity, Is there anything in the 2002 or 2005 version that is not in the 2008 or viceversa? Or is there any benefits of having outdated versions of the NEC?.... If there is I will think about getting them if it is just the same basic stuff but updated I don't really see a point to it. I rather have the most updated information and not get myself into information that has been modified and then I end up confusing myself :blink:... But regardless I really thank you bro :thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Your welcome. You should be just fine with the 2008.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

rfortuna25 said:


> ......Or is there any benefits of having outdated versions of the NEC?....


They look really cool sitting on your desk, for one.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> They look really cool sitting on your desk, for one.


 This gives me a hard on.:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

william1978 said:


> This gives me a hard on.:thumbup::laughing:


 
this is a form of electrician's ****, I guess lol... Nice collection


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

If you get in the union you will recieve one as part of you books. It is not free, you pay cost with no markup. You will have a book fee every year. The good news it is less than a supply house. I think I paid $40 for the 2008 through the union hall.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

drsparky said:


> . I think I paid $40 for the 2008 through the union hall.


That is an extremely good price.


----------



## bhad (Jun 5, 2015)

I think the NFPA.com (national fire prevention agency) has a link to a searchable (? ) code book, go to their website, plus they got some good reference books.I think they underwrite the NEC, but don't quote me on this! ! 
Also Google Holt (? )-his company teaches code exam courses and has some really helpful books teaching how to know code and pass the exam, there's other books out there too, they're worth the money.
if you are broke, give up buying lunch for a while till you got the money, sit with the tradesmen, read your code and ask em questions, most guys like learning more and discussing this as it makes their job easier and more knowledgeable when "arguing"with inspectors...

When you get your NEC read the into into how the NEC was originated -firemen, insurance companies, etc got together to make electricity safer, prevent deaths and fires, (I don't expect the funeral parlors were too happy, loss of business and such,...lol)
I did 15 years as a sparkie in Australia, then came to the States and had to start from the bottom again, but we 240 V and black is neutral colour but now we follow European colours, i.e. Brown, blue and green w/yellow stripe and our code book is 1/4 the size of NEC (but still as hard to interpret...)


----------



## bhad (Jun 5, 2015)

Plus we in the land down under have switch plates same size but can fit up to 6 sw's on the one plate and we aren't required to use wall boxes cos u can't touch any live contracts, wires (unless u really try hard).the wires are encapsulated so kinda does same fire prevention as a box.
America is kinda like using sw's and plus when Edison and Tesla were old men and people drive model Ts, jus kidding...


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sure hope OP didn't still need answer


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

readydave8 said:


> Sure hope OP didn't still need answer


Yeah he's probably a j-man by now...

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

With that said, this thread is not timely any more.


----------

